# Muddy Water question



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey guys i stumbled across youlls forum its the only gigging forum ive ever been able to find so please excuse me im from north carolina. I understand youlls water down ther is much much clearer then mine here. right now i fish 4 halogen style work lights that are 500 watts apeice and i run them off of LOUD coleman 2500 powermate. I fish some clear water spots such as inlets and such but mostly fish brackish muddy type water are the 500 watt bulbs over kill or do you think i should tone it down to 300 watts i can only gig in maybe 1-3 ft of water and help will greatly be appreciated. And thanks again from North Carolina


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I guess if that is what it takes for you to see the bottom then you should stay with it. I use the same type lights as you, two lights are 300 watts and two are 150 watt. I have a 1000 watt power inverter and an 800 watt power inverter for back up. It is very quiet and I have floundered for about 3 hours max on it and never had a problem with battery power.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I understand youlls water down ther is much much clearer then mine here.


The answer about the water around here is Yes and No. Close to the Pass, then Yes. But we fish around rivers and creeks too. It's murky and silty there. So It is like yours.

That Colman would drive me nuts. They are by far the LOUDEST generators.

You would be amazed at what it would be like to change your bulbs to all 300watt and run a 2000 Honda.

It will run in whisper mode and you will not see a lot of difference between the 300's and the 500's.

A note about LOUD generators.

The only way to get a generator quiet is to Buy a quiet generator. People have tried in the past and failed to quiet there LOUD generators. Yes the Honda is expensive. Believe me....The quality and tranquility is long remembered after the price is forgotten.

Another Gigging site:

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum26/


----------



## LowCo (Jun 2, 2011)

Dsar -
How many and what size are your batteries? I have tried using generators before but I enjoy hearing the bugs buzzing.


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

X-shark so are your recommending I change all my 500 watt bulbs to 300 watts that there isn't much difference in the 2. And that will prob help the power mate be a little more quite


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

YEah, I've got one of those Honda inverters and they are GREAT! Luckily, when Katrina hit, they were giving us $850 towards a generator so I took that and put up another $1000 and got that sucker and have never been happier with another purchase. They are so silent we run all sorts of things with it and talk about gas efficient? Unreal. Also, starts every time.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

mudd_cat23 said:


> X-shark so are your recommending I change all my 500 watt bulbs to 300 watts that there isn't much difference in the 2. And that will prob help the power mate be a little more quite


Yes, but it will not quiet down that Colman.

The idea was to cut down on the amperage draw...Then the 2000 Honda would work well.

Your pulling 4.2amps on each of the 500's

4.2 X 4 = 16.8 amps.....That is overloading a 2000 Honda.

The 300's will pull 2.5amps each.
2.5 X 4= 10amps and puts the 2000 Honda at 2/3 of Max amperage draw.


----------

